# feisty ferret cage - HELP



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Does anyone know what the dimensions are for the pans/shelves/ramps? 

I have a friend (in France) who has one and I wanted to make her a set of liners/covers for Christmas. I searched online everywhere and am unable to find the dimensions and opening placements. 

If someone could measure their cage and let me know I would love to repay you with a hammock or something.  

THANKS!!

Jenny


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I just sold mine otherwise I would tell you hopefully someone can help  I know the actual cage is 31 by 20 by 41.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I will try to find my measuring tape. You want ramp length/width, shelf and top and bottom grills?
I have only one shelf and one ramp in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes, and the ramp length. I also need to know the positioning and size of the openings. I know it's a lot of measuring, but I will seriously either pay you for your time or send you some rat stuff, or pillowcases or something. I really appreciate it.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

No, I'm just doing it to be nice. Passing akin good karma 

Sorry if you are metric I can only find my literal measuring tape. The opening for the door is 19 1/4 in high 14 1/8in wide. 
The opening to get from top level to bottom is 5 7/8 in long ( measured from reach straight through door) and 7 1/4 in. It is located 7 1/8in into the cage, 11 1/2 depth. The top level measures 19 1/8in wide again from door to far wall by about 30in. 

Sorry bloody rat thinks I'm trying to play argh. Sorry if some of these are slightly off. He has the energy of a girl. 

Ramp measures 14 long by 5 1/4in. Shelf is 8 wide 18 3/4 long. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

And lastly, may I get a picture of the second level? That will help - I'm a visual person and the online pictures are terrible.

Are you SURE I can't do something for you? Thank you a ton, it's super appreciated.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I should warn you the hole on the top level is different with each ff cage. I have two and one has it right in the middle and the other has it against the back. The one in the middle is newer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The app won't let me post pictures any more, so I will take them and upload them around 4pm when I'm on campus and post here.
I didn't know ff were all different, though the opening to the top half of mine (as in to get to a third level) is in a different place than the opening from one to two. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I bloody forgot. Sorry. That was a real air-head move.

However. I am noticing that the whole is indeed at different spots on the cage for others. In mine, it is in the center. I'm wondering if boyfriend put it together wrong, since as I mentioned the connector for another to part is located in a corner like a DCN. Anyway. 
Option 1 is we can wait for tomorrow when I come back to campus again, or Option 2 I can give you my cellphone number and text the picture directly to you since the forum won't let me post one (I actually am going to try and delete old pictures so I can post, but I don't know if that will resolve it for this evening).

Here's some decent pictures of the hole-location, but again these are not the same as mine. Really really thinking boyfriend put it up wrong.
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g172/Quixotic_Animosity/cage.jpg
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/72162_453587126408_634516408_5809286_7808789_n.jpg
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l84/cobweb2000/cages/ff2.png


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I appreciate everyone's help...I will do some more reasearch on her cage as well.

Thank you, thank you. 

Jenny


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

My cage has the hole in the middle I didn't notice that on others but I wish mine was in the side or corner it's so hard to put things around it and not
Cover the hole.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

